# Lorne Bowman- have you heard of him?



## CAROLINADOB (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I understand the importance of research and finding a good dog breeder. Unfortunately, with the times we are in, a breeder is out of the question for us.

I found a gentleman in *Harriston, Minto Ontario* who advertises cockapoos. His name is *Lorne Bowman*. Has anyone experienced getting a puppy from him? 

I have found that he requested new zoning for a dog kennel from the township of Minto a few years ago that got approved but that's all I can find. 

Any feedback or knowledge is appreciated!

Carolina


----------



## Camila (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi Carolina
I bought a puppy with him, but haven't pick him up yet.

Feel free to message me
Camila


----------



## Doglover2022 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi Carolina:

I am in similar situation as you. Do not want to wait for a breeder for 12 months.

I have done a lot of research and came across Lorne as well. 

I think he breeds cockapoo and bichonpoo. The dad for the different litters I checked is the same 7 year old poodle. 

Camila, did you get a Cockapoo from him?

Have you contacted many breeders or sellers and why did u choose lorne? I have talked to a number if breeders/ sellers before contacting lorne now. Before now, I have always find enough concerns and decided not to buy from the other ones. I am just doing my due diligence now with lorne.


----------



## Emilovesdogs123 (May 5, 2021)

Doglover2022 said:


> Hi Carolina:
> My family and I are looking for a bichon-poodle and came across Lorne as well. We would also love to know more info about it. I just spoke to him and he was very friendly and open to all our questions, I will update once I receive more info. Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINADOB (Apr 19, 2021)

Doglover2022 said:


> Hi Carolina:
> 
> I am in similar situation as you. Do not want to wait for a breeder for 12 months.
> 
> ...





Doglover2022 said:


> Hi Carolina:
> 
> I am in similar situation as you. Do not want to wait for a breeder for 12 months.
> 
> ...



Hi there,

I originally replied to this a while back but apparently it didn't post, so my apologies, you were not ignored!

I have contacted many 'breeders.' I use that term loosely because I have contacted more reputable breeding places like Dogs in the Country out of Hamilton-rural area and then the breeders like Lorne who I have found through various ads. 
I have spoken to Lorne several times via phone and text message. He is always receptive to my questions and answers them. I have gone ahead and paid a waitlist fee for a male cockapoo in his next litter. This litter isn't expected until the end of the summer. I have come across people who just refuse to answer my questions and ignore me. Lorne isn't one of those people. I'm just trying to make a good and ethical decision because 2023-2024 is just too far away for me.

That being said my next steps will be to visit Lorne when the litter is born. I'd like to see first hand his kennel (to the extent that Covid restrictions will allow) and meet him in person.

My biggest concern is whether or not he will provide health records for his dam (mother dog) as I believe the sire (father dog) is not on site; which is normal. The health records of the breeding pair is actually what will give you a better picture/understanding if your puppy will be healthy.

Camilla connected with me and she is picking up her pup soon however, it is not my place to speak of her experiences/thoughts.

We shall see and I'm happy to update later on when I know more.


----------



## CAROLINADOB (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi!

Thanks for connecting with me on here.
I've had many pleasant conversations with Lorne. Granted that doesn't really mean anything because at the end of the day, it's his business.


----------



## Camila (Apr 27, 2021)

Doglover2022 said:


> Hi Carolina:
> 
> I am in similar situation as you. Do not want to wait for a breeder for 12 months.
> 
> ...


Hi, yes, I did.
I talked to a lot of breeders and ended up buying with him.
Regards
Camila


----------



## Iva (May 7, 2021)

Camila said:


> Hi, yes, I did.
> I talked to a lot of breeders and ended up buying with him.
> Regards
> Camila


When do you pick up your puppy?


----------



## Camila (Apr 27, 2021)

Iva said:


> When do you pick up your puppy?


I haven't set a date yet, but probably next saturday


----------



## Iva (May 7, 2021)

Camila said:


> I haven't set a date yet, but probably next saturday


Are you picking up a cockapoo or cavachon?


----------



## Camila (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm picking up a cockapoo, how about you?


----------



## Camila (Apr 27, 2021)

Iva said:


> Are you picking up a cockapoo or cavachon?


I'm picking up a cockapoo, how about you?


----------



## Iva (May 7, 2021)

Camila said:


> I'm picking up a cockapoo, how about you?


Cavachon at the end of the month.


----------



## Geeta (May 13, 2021)

Hi Iva,

I am going to see Lorne tomorrow about a Bichpoo. Can you please tell me about your experience? Many thanks.


----------



## Geeta (May 13, 2021)

Camila said:


> I'm picking up a cockapoo, how about you?


Hi Camilla,

I am seeing Lorne tomorrow about a Bichpoo. Can you please tell me how your experience was with him? Thanks so much.


----------



## Iva (May 7, 2021)

Geeta said:


> Hi Iva,
> 
> I am going to see Lorne tomorrow about a Bichpoo. Can you please tell me about your experience? Many thanks.


----------



## Iva (May 7, 2021)

My experience was good. I purchased a cavachon puppy from him. What was your experience like?


----------



## Lisa G (Jul 14, 2021)

Camila said:


> Hi Carolina
> I bought a puppy with him, but haven't pick him up yet.
> 
> Feel free to message me
> Camila


How was it all?


----------



## Lisa G (Jul 14, 2021)

Lisa G said:


> How was it all?


I am having trouble messaging. I get this error message. Is your puppy happy and healthy?


----------



## Iva (May 7, 2021)

Lisa G said:


> I am having trouble messaging. I get this error message. Is your puppy happy and healthy?


Yes she is doing well. What about yours? I purchased a cavachon from him.


----------



## Lisa G (Jul 14, 2021)

Iva said:


> Yes she is doing well. What about yours? I purchased a cavachon from him.


So glad to hear it. We are seeing our 6-week old puppy this weekend. Went to see his kennels and found them satisfactory. Can you tell me a bit more about your experience?


----------



## Lisa G (Jul 14, 2021)

Lisa G said:


> So glad to hear it. We are seeing our 6-week old puppy this weekend. Went to see his kennels and found them satisfactory. Can you tell me a bit more about your experience?


If you bought a cavechon why are you on this cockapoo forum?


----------



## Lisa G (Jul 14, 2021)

Iva said:


> Yes she is doing well. What about yours? I purchased a cavachon from him.





CAROLINADOB said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I understand the importance of research and finding a good dog breeder. Unfortunately, with the times we are in, a breeder is out of the question for us.
> 
> ...


Hi Carolina, did you end up getting a dog from Lorne? How was it? We are picking up our cockapoo on August 21st.


Lisa G said:


> If you bought a cavechon why are you on this cockapoo forum?


I guess because you Googled him. Can you please elaborate on your experience?


----------

